# Scotland to Australia - to ship or not to ship? Pls Help!



## weekenddreamerz (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi there

We received our Visa Approval earlier this month which is brilliant but now we are stuck deciding whether we ship (at Great Expense it seems) to Perth Australia or not to ship?, 
Can anyone recommend any tried & tested good value Shipping companies?,(Scotland to Perth/Fremantle)
We only literally have 2 couches, a rug, approx only 10-15 boxes, 2 folding bikes & a guitar to ship but unbelievably we have been quoted over 2,500 and this Figure does Not include insurance, possible quarantine, customs Inspection charges, possible storage, possible fumigation charges which would all be 'ching ching' Extra - hmmm the list is endless..
Which leads me to wonder: Is it really worth it?.....we have been told that getting replacements in Australia we won't be able to get as 'good quality'' but I'm sceptical of this thinking that's just the shipping companies trying to put the scarers on us to try & influence us into using them & spending the big money..
Any thoughts, experience or advice very much welcomed..
Thanks
Maria


----------



## TKline (Mar 11, 2011)

weekenddreamerz said:


> we have been told that getting replacements in Australia we won't be able to get as 'good quality'' but I'm sceptical


You're right to be sceptical - the quality of goods in Australia is just as high as the UK. Just bring over 'irreplaceable' items like photos, personal stuff with sentimental value etc. Everything else can be purchased over here pretty easily!


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

It is more important that you ship that because it will prevent from any hassle for you and have a perfect individual


----------



## Beaver22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi, I think the best way is to come with your small luggage and leave the furniture, rugs and lighting. I think there are many websites and places to buy used furniture or buy heavy items at reasonable price like when i shifted from USA to Sydney I used to shop through Best # 1 Online Shopping Australia Homeware, Furniture, Clothing you can find rugs, furniture and many other home decor items from different suppliers and brands!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

weekenddreamerz said:


> Hi there
> 
> We received our Visa Approval earlier this month which is brilliant but now we are stuck deciding whether we ship (at Great Expense it seems) to Perth Australia or not to ship?,
> Can anyone recommend any tried & tested good value Shipping companies?,(Scotland to Perth/Fremantle)
> ...


I looked at things in a similar way when I did the UK to Australia.

I shipped a couple of boxes via the post office, for personal things I needed, and had to have.
But the rest, the furniture.. A fresh life with fresh things.

It was cheaper to buy everything new again, and quite exciting too.


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

TKline said:


> You're right to be sceptical - the quality of goods in Australia is just as high as the UK. Just bring over 'irreplaceable' items like photos, personal stuff with sentimental value etc. Everything else can be purchased over here pretty easily!


I agree with TKline. Ask yourself if you will cost you a lot to move your items or buying new ones in Australia? If you don't have any idea, Look for an online shopping website just to compare the prices of items and cost of shipping of your items. If you decided to buy new, just your old furnitures to have extra bucks.


----------

